# What DOES EMT stand for?????  LOL!



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 22, 2009)

All right Ladies and Gentlemen!!  I want to hear what your definition is of E M T........


Here is mine!  E> Everybody's M> Mother T> Today!!!  Let's get this one going! ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 22, 2009)

Every
Meal
...... Tones


----------



## medic417 (Jan 22, 2009)

Earn Money Talking


----------



## NJN (Jan 22, 2009)

EMT-D = Early Morning Taxi - Driver

EMT Instructors are Evil Monkey Trainers


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 23, 2009)

EMT = Every Menial Task
EMT-B = Every Medic's Taxi Boy


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Jan 23, 2009)

Extraordinary
Masochistic
Tendencies


----------



## stephenrb81 (Jan 23, 2009)

EMS= Every Marriage Suffers
EMT=Every Medic's Taskrunner


----------



## piranah (Jan 23, 2009)

earn money sleeping


----------



## PRP Firefighter (Jan 23, 2009)

Eat More Taters


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2009)

Given the number of inappropriate posts in this thread, it is closed for the time being.


----------

